# I can't function without sex



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> How are we supposed to help him when he thinks that you can evade STIs and pregnancy without using condoms? Both of which can happen with condoms anyway.
> 
> We've already suggested masturbation, he doesn't like that idea.
> 
> What are we supposed to say? Find an insatiable woman who is taking birth control that's STI-free? That seems obvious. Someone already suggested a prostitute, that's his prerogative if that's how he solves his problems.


LOLDOUBLEBAGGING  also yeah, as stupid as sex addiction is, the only cures are either A) Masturbate etc or B) get over it/find a different outlet 

Unless of course this is a result of like a childhood problem or something then counselling etc would be needed (no woosah's though )


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Get some professional help, or stop whining.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

One month doesn't seem too bad. I mean I have been practically an involuntary celibate for my entire life and forced to put with it and try to figure out how to keep it from sabotaging my efforts of finding a relationship. I understand masturbation doesn't do much, but it helps a little(very little bit lol). Better then nothing though


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

This does seem to be a cry for attention. "I used to get loads of pussy, but now I'm too cool to face the lowly life of of normal people"


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Deimos said:


> INTP here
> 
> Howdy
> 
> ...


I changed my mind to a pm. This is too personal.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 6, 2009)

For the record, my need was satisfied yesterday. The slow-paced friendship with benefits kicked in.

Which means I am calm for now.



TaylorP said:


> I thought this was to give advise on how to help him?
> Not belittle him.


It seems I touched a nerve people manage to keep buried under all sorts of denial processes. Sex is a physiological and psychological need, more-so for males than females. Biology is a bitch. I believe the only thing standing between people and sexual relief is an inability to accept sexual intercourse as something people who trust each other can share. Instead, it is viewed as a sacred act of whoop-dee-do only to be executed when love takes place. Life is too short.

Most social norms revolving around sex are, at least for me, useless residue left over since the medieval age when religious nuts ruled social behaviour. But I guess being an INTP makes me prone to finding useless protocol repulsive.

By starting this thread I hoped to come across a far-fetched Columbus egg.



bionic said:


> I suggest we all donate to the 'Help @Deimos Get A Sex Robot Foundation' then.
> New Sex Dolls: Inventor unveils $7,000 talking sex robot - CNN
> 
> :wink:


 Please don't. Substituting women is a repulsive idea. Anything beyond a flesh-light is just sad.


undead said:


> What is it with Japan?


For starters, shaving or waxing of the genitalia is looked down upon.

Also, been there, they are ugly.



avalanche183 said:


> Not true, Fizz!!!
> 
> *Pulls down pants and bends over for OP*
> 
> Use me, use me!


Thanks, but I'm heterosexual. Your good intention is noted :happy: 



JoetheBull said:


> One month doesn't seem too bad. I mean I have been practically an involuntary celibate for my entire life and forced to put with it and try to figure out how to keep it from sabotaging my efforts of finding a relationship. I understand masturbation doesn't do much, but it helps a little(very little bit lol). Better then nothing though


Been there. Was a virgin until short of a year ago. My suggestion: if you do it, don't do it just once, cuz the craving gets worse once you know what it's like. 



TheLuckyOne said:


> This does seem to be a cry for attention. "I used to get loads of pussy, but now I'm too cool to face the lowly life of of normal people"


"Loads of pussy" were never mentioned. My sexual partner has always been the same: a very close friend of mine. We met a little over a year ago.



The purpose of the thread seems to have been lost. I was looking for something I might have missed while looking over the sex-society nexus, but it seems I was thorough.

Thanks to the few posters who didn't derail the thread.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

avalanche183 said:


> Not true, Fizz!!!
> 
> *Pulls down pants and bends over for OP*
> 
> Use me, use me!


Heeeey! That's Viva's property!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Deimos said:


> I have one problem: I am *unable* to function without frequent sex. And to make it worse, I can *only* enjoy sex when I'm able to eat her out, and cum inside her, and I *can't* stand condoms, no matter how wide they claim to be.:mellow:


You're speaking in a lot of absolutes here, and I think it's kind of concealing what the real issue is. At a very young age, you've made the determination that things are exactly a certain way in your sex life, with the implication that they cannot change. It doesn't seem particularly unusual for a young person like yourself to be very sexual. It's also, in my experience, unusual for someone at your age to really understand what they're all about sexually. Case in point: just about everything in your original post.

Condoms are available in a lot of shapes and sizes. If you can find a local sex shop, you'll be amazed at the options. There are also some great online stores where you can get samplers to try to find a condom that's a comfortable shape, size, and thinness for you.



Deimos said:


> In my country, the birth control pill (the every day pill) is pretty widespread, so if I'm able to have oral sex with someone (checked for STD's) I'm also able to have bareback sex (given she's on the pill).:mellow:


This has already been mentioned by others, but "bareback sex" is never 100% "safe." Even surgical sterilization is not perfect, and other contraceptives don't even match that. If you're concerned about pregnancy and STDs, you need to take precautions. It's your responsibility to yourself. It's not a woman's job to protect you.



Deimos said:


> So I'm only able to function when in a sex-related relationship, be it friends with benefits, or serious relationship. The problem is, right now, I'm in a friends with benefits relationship which only occasionally results in sex, and I'm also stuck in a situation for the next few months, that makes it near impossible for me to meet new people.


This seems like a big deal to you, but recognize that you've put yourself into this position. You're in a relationship now, and you need to decide whether it's working for you or not. If it's about sex, and you're not getting the sex, do yourself and your partner a favor and talk about it, and if you're not on the same page, start looking for someone who is.



Deimos said:


> It's been 1 month since I last had sex.
> I've been in a living hell. One day I can only think about having sex and am unable to get anything done, the next day I'm so horny I become an aggressive twitchy fuck.:angry:
> 
> I've been completely unable to study.
> When I have sex every few days, I'm a happy, VERY productive, functional and calm person.:laughing:


Obviously, regular sex has a lot of great health benefits. But you're not going to die without sex, and I think you may want to try to learn to control your impulses in this area, whether through therapy or meditation, if you can't address them... more directly. If your sex drive is anything like mine, it's actually _fed_ by sex. If you're having sex a lot, then it goes away, you miss it _a lot_. Over time, for me, that increases to something very intimidating, and then diminishes to a kind of dull hum. It's been quite a bit longer than a month for me, but that first month was pretty challenging. What is the longest you've gone without sex, and did your drive decrease?



Deimos said:


> Also, I avoid porn, and masturbation doesn't work for me, it only makes me depressed and frustrated.:sad:


My experience of this is about identical.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

TheLuckyOne said:


> Shit...I was just gonna make a witty comment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back in my current...day? They changed it to STI's because "disease" may not have been appropriate for some of the infections. It's a whole thing.


----------



## TaylorP (Mar 22, 2011)

Deimos said:


> Most social norms revolving around sex are, at least for me, useless residue left over since the medieval age when religious nuts ruled social behavior.


Always nice to see some one that is not brain washed by society and religions.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

This thread...


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Stephen said:


> It's your responsibility to yourself. *It's not a woman's job to protect you.*
> .


 Truer words have never been said, yo.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 6, 2009)

Again: this thread is not about my views on safe sex. I can assure you, if I stick my penis/mouth anywhere in a person, it means I've know that person for a while and STI's have been checked for. That's my "job". What's left is pregnancy.

I've mentioned it before, in my country, the pill is very widespread. As for the 0.1% failure rate, abortion in the first couple of months is legal for a reason.

One more thing:
It strikes me as predictable that most of the useful posts are coming from males and most of the spam is coming from females.
Sex-drive is completely different across genders.


----------



## SullenAesir (Apr 10, 2011)

Deimos said:


> It strikes me as predictable that most of the useful posts are coming from males and most of the spam is coming from females.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

Masturbate. It works for everyone else.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 6, 2009)

SullenAesir said:


>


I don't get it


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Can someone translate the title for me? I can't quite seem to understand it.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Deimos said:


> One more thing:
> It strikes me as predictable that most of the useful posts are coming from males and most of the spam is coming from females.
> Sex-drive is completely different across genders.


Guess I should go exchange my male genitalia for some female genitalia. Anyone know a good place to find female genitalia?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Guess I should go exchange my male genitalia for some female genitalia. Anyone know a good place to find female genitalia?


Black market. Mexico. International waters.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Deimos said:


> It strikes me as predictable that most of the useful posts are coming from males and most of the spam is coming from females.
> Sex-drive is completely different across genders.


This made me curious, so I read the thread. It seems like a lot of the people responding were female and they made very good points. You just didn't like what they had to say, so this is some very petty slam against them. Its also borderline sexism. Tread carefully with that.


----------

